# New owner



## laurentj23 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hey all my fiance and i just adopted 'durian' . He was born june 2012. I just made a c&c cage. And in just 2 days he's already potty trained.

He had no issue while bathing him. It looks like he enjoys it. The only issue is he's still grumpy especially arnd 7pm. He loves to cuddle but after 7 am he's running around and love to play.

Props to Tennesse hedgehog. She's a good breeder and will recommend anyone thats looking for a hedgie.

On his way home









First day playtime


----------



## laurentj23 (Aug 22, 2012)

His new cage.



















Grumpy


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

Welcome! What a cute and sweet little guy! I love your pics  He must be quite a smarty to already figure out potty training. 
Does he have a wheel to run in? He will definitely need a wheel. Otherwise the cage looks great! What a lucky little guy to have you. 
Have fun with your adorable new quill ball!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Congrats, so cute!  If the cardboard is moving around you can use zip ties to secure it to the grids and if you use contact paper on the cardboard it will be a little eaiser to clean.


----------



## Mommatobe (Apr 5, 2012)

He looks and sounds like a real cutie pie! Congrats!!


----------



## laurentj23 (Aug 22, 2012)

He doesn't have a wheel yet. Waiting for fund to get larry t's wheel. Im trying to rebuild the cage and adjust the kloroast so it will be taller. I bought. 36x36 inches and it cost me like16 bucks. 

I tried leveling it up and he ended up escaping twice and went inside the couch. My fiance is not happy abt it. 

As far as his exercise, he loves running inside the big playball. The only bad thing abt it is he poop all inside the ball! Lol!

Gonna try to take a video of him swimming during his bath.


----------



## milkingmoomoo (Aug 9, 2012)

He is SO cute! I love his mask! It might not be a good idea to use the ball. They have small open grooves in them that hedgie toe nails can get stuck in, that could do all sorts of damage to their feet. When they poop, they are stuck in a giant bubble with poop flying in their face. Hopefully you get a wheel soon! Congrats!


----------



## laurentj23 (Aug 22, 2012)

We are not using the ball anymore. Got the wheel from Larry last sat. he loves wheeling at night and when i woke up, the whole wheel smeared with poop. He loves it so much till he sleep under the wheel when there's a nice comfy igloo with my old shirts and socks. :lol: 

Did a little modification to his cage as well.


----------



## laurentj23 (Aug 22, 2012)

Cuddling at night.










He loves his wheel so much! Thanks larry!










Modified his cage a little. Gonna change it to fleece in a few weeks.










He aint climbing out this time! That makes him mad! Lol


----------



## laurentj23 (Aug 22, 2012)

He sure like to chew on his fleece!


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

What a cutie!


----------



## laurentj23 (Aug 22, 2012)

Cuddling after bath time!


----------



## laurentj23 (Aug 22, 2012)

Christmas.


----------



## Britnee.sto (Aug 9, 2012)

Adorable!! <3


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Is there a picture?


----------



## laurentj23 (Aug 22, 2012)

[attachment=0:1vd321b7]IMG_0997.JPG[/attachment:1vd321b7]


----------



## laurentj23 (Aug 22, 2012)

shetland said:


> Is there a picture?


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Awwwwwwwww Adorable!


----------

